# It's NOT all starting here!



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Christmas fair in the town I have a pub in, so I thought I would heave all the coffee equipment from home and do a stall.

Very much like too







much hard work!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Did you get the milk jug ?


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Did you get the milk jug ?


Yes. The very next day, thanks

Sorry, should have let you know


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Cool idea! How's it panning out?


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

It went ok really did all drinks at £2 and did approx £200 all in including mulled wine and cakes.

Quite enjoyed it but another £100 takings would have made it better!


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Well done - and if you enjoyed it that's a bonus.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Great effort


----------



## kingdean (Nov 27, 2016)

Did you make any Cafe Brulot?


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

kingdean said:


> Did you make any Cafe Brulot?


I'm afraid you have lost me?


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

You know, this stall thing is a great idea. I should do the same with my own home gear someday. Great way to enjoy your hobby and make a few quid.


----------

